# 大家好新人报到.安装 gnome-light 时(evolution-data-server-2.32.2-r1)出错.

## alexCKX

首次在 Gentoo Forums 发 Posts   :Wink:  希望遇见高人. 

```
emerge gnome-light
```

 一直到 evolution-data-server 出现了错误.

不知道该怎么解决了. Help me!

Error info

```

  CCLD   e-calendar-factory

 /bin/sh ../../libtool   --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c   libedata-cal-1.2.la '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.2-r1/image//usr/lib64'

libtool: install: warning: relinking `libedata-cal-1.2.la'

libtool: install: (cd /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.2-r1/work/evolution-data-server-2.32.2/calendar/libedata-cal; /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.2-r1/work/evolution-data-server-2.32.2/libtool  --silent --tag CC --mode=relink x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -02 -pipe -version-info 10:0:0 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-undefined -o libedata-cal-1.2.la -rpath /usr/lib64 libedata_cal_1_2_la-e-data-cal-enumtypes.lo libedata_cal_1_2_la-e-cal-backend.lo libedata_cal_1_2_la-e-cal-backend-cache.lo libedata_cal_1_2_la-e-cal-backend-factory.lo libedata_cal_1_2_la-e-cal-backend-intervaltree.lo libedata_cal_1_2_la-e-cal-backend-sexp.lo libedata_cal_1_2_la-e-cal-backend-sync.lo libedata_cal_1_2_la-e-cal-backend-util.lo libedata_cal_1_2_la-e-cal-backend-store.lo libedata_cal_1_2_la-e-cal-backend-file-store.lo libedata_cal_1_2_la-e-data-cal.lo libedata_cal_1_2_la-e-data-cal-view.lo ../../calendar/libecal/libecal-1.2.la ../../calendar/libegdbus/libegdbus-cal.la ../../libedataserver/libedataserver-1.2.la ../../libebackend/libebackend-1.2.la -pthread -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lical -licalss -licalvcal -lxml2 -lgconf-2 -lglib-2.0 -inst-prefix-dir /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.2-r1/image/)

libtool: relink: warning: `/usr/lib/libxml2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: relink: warning: `/usr/lib/libgconf-2.la' seems to be moved

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: ./.libs/libedata-cal-1.2.so: No such file or directory

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: unrecognized option '-02'

make[4]: *** [e-calendar-factory] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

libtool: install: /usr/bin/install -c .libs/libedata-cal-1.2.so.10.0.0T /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.2-r1/image//usr/lib64/libedata-cal-1.2.so.10.0.0

libtool: install: (cd /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.2-r1/image//usr/lib64 && { ln -s -f libedata-cal-1.2.so.10.0.0 libedata-cal-1.2.so.10 || { rm -f libedata-cal-1.2.so.10 && ln -s libedata-cal-1.2.so.10.0.0 libedata-cal-1.2.so.10; }; })

libtool: install: (cd /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.2-r1/image//usr/lib64 && { ln -s -f libedata-cal-1.2.so.10.0.0 libedata-cal-1.2.so || { rm -f libedata-cal-1.2.so && ln -s libedata-cal-1.2.so.10.0.0 libedata-cal-1.2.so; }; })

libtool: install: /usr/bin/install -c .libs/libedata-cal-1.2.lai /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.2-r1/image//usr/lib64/libedata-cal-1.2.la

libtool: install: warning: remember to run `libtool --finish /usr/lib64'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.2-r1/work/evolution-data-server-2.32.2/calendar/libedata-cal'

make[3]: *** [install-am] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.2-r1/work/evolution-data-server-2.32.2/calendar/libedata-cal'

make[2]: *** [install] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.2-r1/work/evolution-data-server-2.32.2/calendar/libedata-cal'

make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.2-r1/work/evolution-data-server-2.32.2/calendar'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.2-r1 failed (install phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   install failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_install

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 3897:  Called gnome2_src_install

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 3019:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m           emake DESTDIR="${D}" "scrollkeeper_localstate_dir=${ED}${sk_tmp_dir} " "$@" install || die "install failed";

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.2-r1',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.2-r1'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.2-r1/work/evolution-data-server-2.32.2'

```

```

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2410M_CPU_@_2.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 06 Oct 2011 03:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-02 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-02 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://mirrors.163.com/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vaapi vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fbdev intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## x8yuan

建议emerge gnome-light时先加-pv,看一下有没有blocks B 的包,有的先删除,另外make.conf文件里面的各种参数在安装前期不要弄得太复杂,尽量精减,特别是USE标志,太多了容易出问题,还有一点,不知道你一开始的时候有没有运行eselect profile这个命令,我在安装的时候选了其它几个桌面的,不过都是在编译的过程中出错中止,最后只能用default才通过并完成了安装,之后再运行eselect profile选其它选项来升级更新的时候也没出问题,这点我也没弄明白是怎么回事,上面这个算是自己的心得 吧,现在我的gentoo还有几个问题没解决呢,声卡hda-intel没声,还有在弄启动画面emerge splashutils时一直都没通过,郁闷

----------

## druggo

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-02 -pipe"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="-02 -pipe" 

 

优化参数写错了，是大写字母O，不是数字0，改好再试吧。

----------

